# How fast should a 72V Bug really go?



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Mark! Make sure it rolls free,like the brakes are not tight,got good tire pressure,no excessive toe in on the front suspension(some guys zero the toe for less r.r.)After that I would hook up a volt meter to find out how far down the voltage sags.Maybe you just got one misbehaving cell.If you find the voltage sag too much on the whole pack,you could then hook it to individual batts. to pinpoint the culprit. For example I would not like to see voltage much below 70v at cruising speed(Btw I've got the same controller in my golf cart on 72v)Just what I could think of for now.Barna


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

This thread may give you the answers you are looking for.
By the way, most of the EV AIR-COOLED motors like 3-4K rpm. Gear 4 is a no-no.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/volkswagon-conversion-7988.html

Not to be hard & nasty, but why do some on the forum and these parts sellers think 72V systems are OK for highway use. Listen to those who have had the bad experiences and learn from it. Be very grateful they spoke up, despite their embarrassment. Unless you are building a NEV, anything less than 120V should not be considered, IMHO.
My S10 120V 9”:
1st- up to 20
2nd-up to 45
3rd-over 45


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, unless you have a really slick car 72v isn't going to get you going much faster than that. My truck is similar to CPLs and I'm getting about the same performance as his. I know the bug is a bit smaller, but considering you're running almost half the voltage, I think you're doing pretty good.

Good luck!


----------



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I might put in a paktracker (sp?) to monitor things better.3dplane, how do you program the alltrax controller? I lost the cd that came with it and can't seem to communicate with it through the usb cord that plugs into it. Thx, Mark


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/ControllerPRO.exe


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I run the 72 volt Alltrax, 7245 also on a 72 volt pack, 6 - 12V.

My car weighs 1690lbs and it runs up to 40 on flat roads. I don't pull any where near the amps that you seem to be.
I run along @38 mph pulling 70 to 80 amps, @ 60/70 volts, with an 8 hp forklift motor.
The most amps I pull on a hill are 170s. That is running in 3rd gear.

You may have some hidden drag.

A friend gets 35 mph out of his VW Bug with only 48 volts and a forklift motor.


----------



## BangerMan (Dec 30, 2007)

Coley said:


> I run the 72 volt Alltrax, 7245 also on a 72 volt pack, 6 - 12V.
> 
> My car weighs 1690lbs and it runs up to 40 on flat roads. I don't pull any where near the amps that you seem to be.
> I run along @38 mph pulling 70 to 80 amps, @ 60/70 volts, with an 8 hp forklift motor.
> ...


Coley, How far do you normally get with your 72 Volt bug at the 40 mph/flat roads? I am thinking about converting a 71 bug to electric. Did you buy all the parts in one place? 

Thanks,


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Today I ran it on 3, 10 mile runs. I had erands to do and with only a one hour charge between runs, it did very well.

I bought most of my parts on ebay, the first motor, controller and relays, at about 1/2 the regular price. The 72 volt charger also came from eBay $98.00.

I bought a new 72 volt contactor from EVParts and solenoids from a local implement dealer.

The problem with my car as far as going over 15 miles, is that I am running the batteries that I can afford, which are $70.00 each.
It runs fine for my trips to town and back, as that is what I built it for.

With better batteries, it should go 25+ miles at 45+ mph.

Batteries are the biggest hurdle to cross, in making speed and distance.


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

any update on the speed?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

3dplane said:


> Mark! Make sure it rolls free,like the brakes are not tight,got good tire pressure,no excessive toe in on the front suspension(some guys zero the toe for less r.r.)After that I would hook up a volt meter to find out how far down the voltage sags.Maybe you just got one misbehaving cell.If you find the voltage sag too much on the whole pack,you could then hook it to individual batts. to pinpoint the culprit. For example I would not like to see voltage much below 70v at cruising speed(Btw I've got the same controller in my golf cart on 72v)Just what I could think of for now.Barna


Toe in (rear drive) or toe out (front drive) is there so once a vehicle gets moving, the tires WILL run at zero. There is no such thing as exessive toe in, its either proper or it needs adjusting.

Roy


----------



## engineer_Bill (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 2100lb hyundai accent. at 72 volts it has a top speed of 50MPH in 3rd, 4th just increases current not speed. 2nd has a top speed of 38. I've never tried 5th.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

My Bug has a 120v system. (15 - 8v batteries) It's a convertible and currently weighs about 2700 lbs loaded with lead. My top speed so far is about 60mph hoping for 65mph once I install a top for better aerodynamics. 
I mostly use 1st 2nd & 3rd gear up to 45mph. Rarely have I used 4th gear at all. 
I also have the D&D ES-31B Motor.
Pete (Gottdi) is running a 72v system in his Karmen Ghia and I believe his top speed is about 50 mph.
You might talk to him.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Coley said:


> Today I ran it on 3, 10 mile runs. I had erands to do and with only a one hour charge between runs, it did very well.
> 
> I bought most of my parts on ebay, the first motor, controller and relays, at about 1/2 the regular price. The 72 volt charger also came from eBay $98.00.
> 
> ...


What voltage does the charger go to (MAX) in CC mode??? You may not be getting the batteries fully charged. If you say you do not know then use a volt meter and watch it like a HAwk, it should go to about 90 volts ( 15 vdc per battery) then it should stay there for a couple to 4 hours in the CV stage. Check on this.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

1964 VW Ghia. 72 Volt System Pack. 12 6 volt CG2 Energizer Golf Cart Flooded Batteries. The motor is a GE 9" with a clutch set up. The car is lowered and runs on skinny tires that are new and pumped to the max. 8 batteries in the back seat area and 4 up front under the hood. The controller is a Golftech 72 volt 550 amp controller with a fined heatsink and a fan attached. It does not get hot period. Fan is run constant while running. I use all my gears and I routinely use 4th at full speed. I don't use first much but sometimes I do. My acceleration motor amps can spike for a sec to 500 amps but mostly they stay around 300 or so. Cruising the motor amps run at 200 to 250 motor amps. My top speed has been 66 mph and I usually run into town at about 55 or 60 mph. It took a good time to get to 66 mph. So with 72 volts it is possible to get a good 60 mph. I suspect that I can go faster because I have a Ghia and you have a Bug. The bug is more of a rock than the Ghia. I have a top distance so far of 18 miles. I usually drive fast so I do not expect to have great range. We are going to upgrade soon because I like to go fast. : )


Pete : )

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Charger is a simple dumb charger. It started life as a 36 volt Lestermatic manual timer golf cart charger. It was modified to output 72 volts and 15 amps. The charger works great. I figured that for each drive it will take about 4 to 5 hours to recharge fully. I'd like a bit more amps but it does well for what it is. 

Pete : )


----------



## subevo (Aug 23, 2008)

i have a daewoo matiz weighs around 860kg.72 volts with 6 12volt trojan batteries.might be the same D&D motor as well.

top speed so far is 50mph down hill.in 4th
mostly its happy at 35-40 in 3rd.pulling approx 100amps.
uphill max speed is 35mph.
up really steep hill in second gear max speed 20mph at 280amps.wish i had more torque and power.but ok for a town car.also 9miles to 50%discharge.hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it is the D&D motors you guys are using. Some may be the low amp ratings of most 72 volt controllers. Altrax and D&D are the bare minimum and I am using a higher amp 72 volt controller and a big 9" GE motor. I just want more volts and amperage. I like going fast.

Pete : )

PS: I have another GE 9" and an 11" Kostov. I also have a 7 1/2" Military Starter/Generator SepEx motor with a custom factory modified SepEx controller from Kelly. The controller will push my Little Ghia to 62 mph. 

So I say your motor and controller are limiting your speed. With those items I'd say your speed is well within the the limits of the parts. Not to worry but make sure you use good heat sinks.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> Toe in (rear drive) or toe out (front drive) is there so once a vehicle gets moving, the tires WILL run at zero. There is no such thing as exessive toe in, its either proper or it needs adjusting.
> 
> Roy


Ok Roy! So no chance someone hit a curb with that car and it has 20 degrees of tow in or whatever. That's what I meant.
Barna


----------

